# Surfside Monday



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Ill be around there fishing surf at 6:00-6:30. This will be my 4th attempt at trout so wish me luck. BTW anyone use chickenboy shrimp in surf? If so howd you fish it?:goldfish:


----------

